#ubuntu-dz 2011-07-05
<m_amine> salam :) y'a qlqn ici?
<m_amine> salam :)
<m_amine> hello :)
<Off> mh
#ubuntu-dz 2012-07-02
<ButterflyOfFire> et zvan Off :p
<Tux-Tn> t'es méchant avec Off :D
#ubuntu-dz 2012-07-03
<goomtcha> plop
<ButterflyOfFire> En terme de latence, l'Algérie ne décroche pas ^^ => http://dpm2-4.dir.garr.it/Smokeping/smokeping.cgi?target=network
<ButterflyOfFire> Le réseau ARN (Algerian Research Network) est une vraie cata !
<ButterflyOfFire> Même la Syrie fait mieux :'( sniff
<Tux-Tn> la Tunisie fait mieux que la france :D
<Tux-Tn> ah non
<Tux-Tn> en global la france fait mieux
<ButterflyOfFire> :) Tux-Tn
<Tux-Tn> sinon vos problèmes de ping sont dû à quoi?
<ButterflyOfFire> à l'infra du network Tux-Tn
<Tux-Tn> je vois
<ButterflyOfFire> On ne sait pas tisser les "toiles" en Algérie :(
<Tux-Tn> :/
<Tux-Tn> nous on a un grand réseau de fibre optique
<Tux-Tn> et 2 cables sous marins
<Tux-Tn> d'une capacité de 70Gbps
<Tux-Tn> vous avez quoi comme liaison internationale vous?
<ButterflyOfFire> Pareil en Algérie aussi mais on ne sait pas tisser la fibre ni créer un vrai réseau redondant
<Tux-Tn> dommage
<ButterflyOfFire> L'Algérie en en a trois liaisons : SE-ME-WE4, Alpal + un autre dont je ne me rapelle pas le nom, un truc SE-ME-WE x
<Tux-Tn> le SE-ME-WE4 passe aussi par la Tunisie
<ButterflyOfFire> oui Tux-Tn
<ButterflyOfFire> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/SEA-ME-WE_4
<ButterflyOfFire> site du CERIST out ^^ http://www.cerist.dz/
<ButterflyOfFire> Peux-tu checker Tux-Tn ?
<Tux-Tn> erreur 404 oui
<ButterflyOfFire> Par contre leur messagerie est active (bien évidemment avec un certif SSL autosigné et qui a expiré ?) https://cerist.dz/src/login.php?secure_login=yes
<Tux-Tn> non
<Tux-Tn> leur certificat est ok
<ButterflyOfFire> nope certif SSL émis le 02/06/2012 et qui expire le  11/2012
<Tux-Tn> c'est juste qu'il est pour le domaine mail.cerist.dz
<Tux-Tn> https://mail.cerist.dz/src/login.php?secure_login=yes
<Tux-Tn> n'affichera pas d'erreur
<ButterflyOfFire> ouep un truc autosigné
<Tux-Tn> pas autosigné
<Tux-Tn> c'est signé par cacert
<Tux-Tn> donc le certificat est bon
<Tux-Tn> et signé par une autorité reconnue
<ButterflyOfFire> Autant pour moi, tu as raison en effet :) Et il ne savent pas que les Certifs CAcert ne sont plus accepté par la majorité des navigateurs zaama ? :p
<Tux-Tn> shut faut pas le dire
<Tux-Tn> en fait
<ButterflyOfFire> Inclusion Status, ça parle de CAcert : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CAcert.org#Inclusion_status
<Tux-Tn> c'est une offre gratos
<ButterflyOfFire> ouep ^^
<Tux-Tn> et puis ça marche sur les distros GNU/Linux
<ButterflyOfFire> Ils auraient dû au moins opter pour les sertifs de StartSSL (Starcom) :p
<Tux-Tn> le cacert est encore dans le paquet ca-certificates
<ButterflyOfFire> certifs*
<Tux-Tn> on a un grops problème de certifs SSL en Tunisie
<Tux-Tn> ils sont reconnus que par IE
<Tux-Tn> à cause d'un contrat avec Micro$oft
<ButterflyOfFire> Grrr !! encore !
<ButterflyOfFire> juste pour info concernant StartSSL Trustedness : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/StartCom#Trustedness
<ButterflyOfFire> http://www.cerist.dz/ is "on" :p
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonne fin de journée les gars ;)
#ubuntu-dz 2012-07-04
<aminebaloo> ya qlq'un ?!
<ButterflyOfFire> Un petit coucou :)
#ubuntu-dz 2012-07-05
<DelphiWorld> salam
<DelphiWorld> hello ButterflyOfFire ;)
<Ghilas> salut a tous
<Ghilas> Comment modifier le nom d'utilisateur admin sous ubuntu 12.04 et merci
<Tux-Tn> Ghilas, nom d'utilisateur admin? tu veux dire par cela le compte root?
<Ghilas> Tux-Tn, mon nom d'utilisateur sous ubuntu que j'ai crée lors de l'installation , je veux le modifier
<Tux-Tn> je vois
<Ghilas> OK
<Ghilas> t'as une idée Tux-Tn ?
<Tux-Tn> oui
<Tux-Tn> je teste la commande
<Ghilas> D'accord
<Tux-Tn> essaye ça
<Tux-Tn> sudo usermod -l ancien_nom nouveau_nom
<Tux-Tn> merde
<Tux-Tn> sudo usermod -l nouveau_nom ancien_nom
<Tux-Tn> la deuxième commande
<Ghilas> Ok , on mode dépannage ??
<Tux-Tn> oui
<Tux-Tn> exactement
<Ghilas> ok
<Ghilas> voila avec la console en mode graphique ça donne ça
<Ghilas> usermod : l'utilisateur X est connecté
<Tux-Tn> même en mode récuperation?
<Ghilas> en mode récupération ? ça donne /etc/passwd es vérouillé ou quelque chose comme ça
<Ghilas> avec la commende usermod -l nouveau nom utilisateur -d /home/nouveau nom utilisateur - l'ancien nom utilisateur
<Tux-Tn> t'es en root?
<Tux-Tn> sinon à la limite
<Ghilas> oui je l'ai essayé en mode root sous la console
<Tux-Tn> tu te créé un autre utilisateur
<Tux-Tn> tu te connecte avec son compte
<Tux-Tn> tu copie les fichiers en root
<Tux-Tn> et tu supprime l'ancien utilisateur
<Ghilas> comment faire ça ?
<Ghilas> Je parle de la copie des fichiers root
<Tux-Tn> sudo cp -rvf /home/ancien_user /home/nouveau_user
<Ghilas> la commande pour la création de nouveau utilisateur admin ,
<ButterflyOfFire> Bon weekend les gars :)
<ButterflyOfFire> ++
<ButterflyOfFire> @ Samedi
<ButterflyOfFire> kikou à Siphax :)
<oix> plop Tux-Tn
#ubuntu-dz 2012-07-06
<ghilas> Salut a tous
<ghilas> J'ai un problème avec sudo apt-get update
<ghilas> ça me donne ces msg d'erreurs
<ghilas> W:Failed to fetch http://repository.spotify.com/dists/precise/non-free/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<ghilas> , W:Failed to fetch http://repository.spotify.com/dists/precise/non-free/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<ghilas> , W:Failed to fetch http://deb.opera.com/opera/dists/precise/non-free/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<ghilas> , W:Failed to fetch http://deb.opera.com/opera/dists/precise/non-free/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<ghilas> , W:Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/fr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-backports_universe_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<ghilas> , W:Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/fr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-backports_universe_binary-amd64_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<ghilas> , W:Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/fr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-backports_universe_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<ghilas> , W:Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/fr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-proposed_main_binary-amd64_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<ghilas> , W:Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/fr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-proposed_main_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<ghilas> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ghilas> Tux-Tn, ta une idée ??
<Tux-Tn> hmm
<Tux-Tn> t'as récupéré les depôts d'ou,
<Tux-Tn> ?
<Tux-Tn> c'est pas les bonnes adresses pour opera et spotify
<ghilas> serveur français
<ghilas> ah d'accord , mais comment faire pour désactiver ou trouver une solution a ça
<ghilas> en faite j'ai installé une version personnalisé la Cubuntu
<ghilas> Tux-Tn,
<Tux-Tn> arf
<Tux-Tn> ç'est ça le problème
<ghilas> J'ai pas compris
<ghilas> ça veux dire quoi arf ?
<Tux-Tn> faut pas installer des distros exotiques basés sur ubuntu
<Tux-Tn> la plus part ne sont pas maintenus
<Tux-Tn> et sont très mal configuré
<Tux-Tn> la avec ton Cubuntu ils ont des dêpots qui n'existent plus
<ghilas> d'accord
<ghilas> donc je fais quoi pour trouver une solution a ça ?
<Tux-Tn> tu remets ubuntu
<Tux-Tn> sinon tu modifie ton /etc/apt.d/source.list
<Tux-Tn> tu enlève tout ce qui marche pas
<ghilas> Ok
<ghilas> alors dit moi comment je vais modifier source.list
<ghilas> et enlever ce qui marche pas
<Tux-Tn> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<ghilas> après je fais quoi ?
<Tux-Tn> tu cherche les lignes correspendantes aux erreurs
<Tux-Tn> et tu supprime
<ghilas> OK merci
<ghilas> Merci beaucoup TU
<ghilas> Tux-Tn,
<Tux-Tn> de rien
<ghilas> :)
#ubuntu-dz 2012-07-07
<ghilas> Bonjour a tous
<ghilas> Salut ButterflyOfFire
<ghilas> cava ?
<ButterflyOfFire> Yo ghilas
<ButterflyOfFire> labes et toi ?
<ghilas> Hamdoullilah , oui cava merci
<ButterflyOfFire> Tu as changé de psoeudo ghilas ?
<ghilas> en faite j'ai oublié le mot de passe de l'autre
<ButterflyOfFire> Ah ok
<ButterflyOfFire> Je suis avec Malek au boulot :)
<ghilas> Je vais le récupérer après , mais là j'ai un petit problème de skype sous ubuntu
<ghilas> ah très bien alors , ici y a personne a la maison , mais l'après midi inchallah je viens
<ButterflyOfFire> ok ghilas
<ButterflyOfFire> ghilas essaie le dernière version : http://www.skype.com/intl/fr/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<ghilas> le problème c'est que l'image  de ma webcam est tout simplement renversée, au temps sur skype qu'avec Cheese
<Tux-Tn> pourquoi tu utilise skype?
<Tux-Tn> tu sais que skype a été la raison de morts de syriens la semaine dernière
<Tux-Tn> c'est pas du tout sécurisé
<Tux-Tn> et encore pire la version GNU/Linux est buggée
<Tux-Tn> fonctionnement aléatoire
<Tux-Tn> plantage du pc
<Tux-Tn> mauvaise detection cam et micro
<Tux-Tn> surconsommation de ressources
<Tux-Tn> je te conseille un truc libre te cool
<Tux-Tn> jitsi
<ghilas> OK Tux-Tn  merci
<ghilas> je vais l'essayé , Vive le libre
<Tux-Tn> \i/
<Tux-Tn> c'est super jitsi
<Tux-Tn> ça supporte pleins de protocoles
<Tux-Tn> et ça peut chiffrer les discssions
<ghilas> Cool alors
<ghilas> il existe pas dans la logithèque Ubuntu
<ButterflyOfFire> ;) Tux-Tn
#ubuntu-dz 2012-07-08
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonjour :)
<rohff94> bjr
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonne fin de journée
#ubuntu-dz 2013-07-01
<ino> mir and ubuntu = La3ab hmida racham hmida
#ubuntu-dz 2013-07-04
<Neo31`> lol elacheche_anis lunapersa :p i7talina ubuntu-dz irc :p ^^
